# CLEAR 15X orange EO?



## Ruthie (Mar 8, 2013)

How can a 15X orange EO be clear and still be pure?  wouldn't the folding process naturally darken it?  I'm looking to order some but want to be sure I'm getting the real deal.

Thanks!


----------



## Genny (Mar 8, 2013)

It's clear?  My 10X is quite dark, so I'd assume 15 would be even darker.


----------



## Genny (Mar 8, 2013)

I just did a little searching & apparently some companies take the coloring out.  I don't know the process of clearing eo's, so I don't know if they'd still be considered "pure" after that.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 8, 2013)

I would be very uncomfortable with that.


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 8, 2013)

My 10x is very orange. I like the idea of clear, but somehow I don't think so.


----------



## Ruthie (Mar 8, 2013)

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/ProductDetail.aspx?CatalogID=18&GroupID=823&CategoryID=2527&ProductID=7900&ProductName=Crafters+Choice%e2%84%a2+Orange+(15x+Clear)+EO+-+Certified+100%25+Pure+602

Here's the link.  It says "pure" AND it says "clear."  I just don't understand how.


----------



## paillo (Mar 8, 2013)

Somehow I don't think so either about the 'clear' part. I see there are no reviews, wonder if this is a new product. Is WSP good about responding to emails? Might be worth one - I've never communicated with them. If it IS the real deal I would kill for a clear 15X! I typically use 5X and it is quite dark.


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Mar 8, 2013)

What about the price? Is it typical? It just seems like a really good price....


----------



## Ruthie (Mar 9, 2013)

As far as price, it is a typical price for WSP. And they pay shipping on orders over $50. So it is a good deal. 

I have emailed them before and got a prompt reply. I say that in case anyone wants to do so. I have decided to go with Bramble Berry's since that is what I have already and really like it. Ladies and Gents, this is the time to order your orange eo as prices are going up due to problems with this year's crop.


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 9, 2013)

Umm, my 15x orange EO from WSP isn't clear.

I have a pound of 15x Orange EO from Essential Oil Presells www.essentialoilpresells.com and right now, its $30 for a pound. It is lighter in color than the WSP 15x. Lillian sells top quality EOs for soapers and she doesn't charge an arm and a leg, she sells not much above her cost. Sure, they may not be the cheapest on the market, but they are of the highest quality. She currently has some available for the current price, but the suppliers warned her that the price is really going to jump with the next order. I really recommend it - it is wonderful.


----------



## Gryfonmoon (Mar 9, 2013)

If this clear stuff is still pure, it would be a godsend - I'm tired of my purple colors turning grey when I add my orange oils!


----------



## Ruthie (Mar 10, 2013)

VanessaP said:


> Umm, my 15x orange EO from WSP isn't clear.
> 
> I have a pound of 15x Orange EO from Essential Oil Presells www.essentialoilpresells.com and right now, its $30 for a pound. It is lighter in color than the WSP 15x. Lillian sells top quality EOs for soapers and she doesn't charge an arm and a leg, she sells not much above her cost. Sure, they may not be the cheapest on the market, but they are of the highest quality. She currently has some available for the current price, but the suppliers warned her that the price is really going to jump with the next order. I really recommend it - it is wonderful.


 
Actually that is what I ended up doing, not the BB.  I submitted my order this morning.  A friend is now one of her distributors.  Prices are only guaranteed by her distributor til Mar. 13, so I knew I'd be better off to order now!


----------



## Ruthie (Mar 10, 2013)

Gryfonmoon said:


> If this clear stuff is still pure, it would be a godsend - I'm tired of my purple colors turning grey when I add my orange oils!


 
Are you willing to give it a try and report the results?  I would love to know!


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 10, 2013)

Ruthie said:


> Actually that is what I ended up doing, not the BB.  I submitted my order this morning.  A friend is now one of her distributors.  Prices are only guaranteed by her distributor til Mar. 13, so I knew I'd be better off to order now!



You should be pretty pleased, its a pretty light color. Its a lot lighter in color than my WSP 15x.


----------



## Ruthie (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, the deal fell through.  I guess Lillian dropped my distributor for some reason and left all those with orders through her stranded.  Some are even saying that she has blocked those people from further dealings with her because we are "friends" with this distributor.  But I know I am just hearing one side of the story.  Anyway, now I STILL do not have any EOs ordered.  Spring Break is here and I'm short on supplies.  Bummer!


----------



## Ruthie (Mar 30, 2013)

I did end up with the WSP clear orange EO due to the situation in the last post.  And yes, it is clear.  The smell does not seem as strong as the 10X I had from BB.  But hopefully I'll get to try it in soap soon and we will see then.


----------



## paillo (Mar 31, 2013)

Is this the one? It doesn't say clear, but nice price. http://essentialoilpresells.com/eoshop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36&products_id=181

Also, has anyone tried the Silver fir EO from the same supplier? From Austria. I don't like the Fir needle EO from Russia that I have, and am looking for something more like Spruce, which sadly I can't afford any more.


----------



## Ruthie (Mar 31, 2013)

Paillo, I ended up buying from WSP, not presells.  So no, that is not the same one.  The link to the one I bought is in post #6.


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 31, 2013)

I have the silver fir from her. But since I have no idea what the spruce smells like, I can't compare. I can send you a cotton ball sniffy if you send me your address.


----------



## paillo (Mar 31, 2013)

Dang. Thanks Ruthie, the clear one is not even on her site any more. And for the one I was going to try, shipping was more than two thirds the price of the order. Foggettaboutit.

VanessaP, I can't find any info on whether Silver fir is different from Fir Needle, so gonna foggettabouddatone too. Will just wait until maybe the price of spruce comes down some. But thanks for the offer!


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 31, 2013)

Umm, the 16oz 15x orange is in the Happy Easter section for $25 right now for the Easter sale. Price goes back to normal in the morning.


----------



## paillo (Apr 1, 2013)

I almost ordered it but shipping was like $16.50, making it a not very good deal


----------



## Ruthie (Apr 1, 2013)

That is why I keep returning to WSP.  With shipping,  for what I can buy, it ends up being th best deal.


----------



## Badger (Apr 1, 2013)

I agree with you Ruthie.  I keep returning to WSP as well, because they have the free shipping and it works out to the best deal for me.  My only problem arises when I look for things I can't get from WSP.  I tried to see the price of getting some jojoba beads from BB and the beads were $2.75 for an ounce and the cheapest shipping was $8.50!


----------



## VanessaP (Apr 1, 2013)

To get the best shipping option available, choose the option to hold your item. Then when she gets to bottling your order, she'll contact you. She will likely give you the option of the FedEx Home Delivery (which is the $15-$16 option) or for the SmartPost, which is about half the cost. I got nearly 2lb of EO sent to me via SmartPost for about $9.


----------



## VanessaP (Apr 1, 2013)

Badger said:


> I agree with you Ruthie.  I keep returning to WSP as well, because they have the free shipping and it works out to the best deal for me.  My only problem arises when I look for things I can't get from WSP.  I tried to see the price of getting some jojoba beads from BB and the beads were $2.75 for an ounce and the cheapest shipping was $8.50!



http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/ More per oz but I get frustrated with BB for several reasons.

They have priority shipping available on their cart. They ship super fast as well. If I order Monday night, my order usually ships Tuesday afternoon, and if I pick UPS Ground (more $$ but a day faster than Priority Mail), I get my order on Wednesday due to how close I am.

You can always try called BB and asking if there is a cheaper shipping option available. Many times, especially for orders with no FO, they can pick a cheaper option for you.


----------



## Badger (Apr 1, 2013)

I will have to check out the other shipping options and see if I can get something done cheaper.  I might try calling also.  I have seen jojoba beads on Etsy also, BB is the only place that I have seen that has the large ones though.


----------

